# Speed Cubers in South Australia



## Alexander Crush (Mar 5, 2017)

Hey Guys,
I'm looking for people (18+) that would be interested in helping to run cubing competitions in Adelaide, South Australia. I'm starting this forum in the hope that I can find some people willing to help run future competitions in Adelaide. I will contact a delegate and hopefully, we can organize a competition more often than just Adelaide summer every 1-2 years...

Cheers
Alex


----------



## Lemonsushi (Mar 21, 2017)

Hello Alexander.
I'm not 18+ But I would support a competition in Adelaide again.


----------



## biscuit (Mar 21, 2017)

FYI, Official WCA competitions is the wrong section in the forums. It'd be better suited to the local cubing groups subforum.


----------



## Alexander Crush (Sep 27, 2017)

Lemonsushi said:


> Hello Alexander.
> I'm not 18+ But I would support a competition in Adelaide again.


Hey Lemonsushi, I know this is a late reply, but what part of SA are you in?


----------

